# Old Rolex - Information Welcome!



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok...this is a mate's old Rolex he aquired a few years ago. I realise that he/i do actually have information on this but he wants to see if there is any more to know about it. So here we go..

He had it valued in 2003..the valuation description reads as follows..

"The gentlemans two tone gold wrist watch by Rolex,model 870,the old model calibre 10 1/2H movement with jewelled lever escapement,the silvered engine turned dial signed Rolex,with blued steel moon hands and subsidiary seconds dial at 6 o'clock,contained in a 9 carat white and yellow gold tonneau case,the bezel and reverse in yellow gold,the inside of the back marked SD and bearing the Glasgow assay office import mark for 1930 and with metal inner movement core with solid gold bars..circa 1930..reverse engraved with monogram"

The case opens on a hinge,movement is 15 rubies and the case is approx 28mm across.

I have drawn the hallmarks becasue i haven't captured them too well in the photos but you can see its got the impoted 9 carat gold mark.

I must admit i couldn't find the Glasgow assay marks online anywhere so if anyone finds a link or something can you post it up please.


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The "h" is the Glasgow mark for 1930 I belive

http://www.governmentauctionsuk.com/hallmarks/glasgow.htm

I wonder how they know it is definitely Glasgow and not a foreign hallmark? There's no thistle or lion for example :huh:

Intersting little piece with the hinged case :yes:


----------



## Tom Barraclough (Mar 8, 2010)

JoT said:


> I wonder how they know it is definitely Glasgow and not a foreign hallmark? There's no thistle or lion for example :huh:


the two F shapes facing eachother (the middle one on the drawing) is the Glasgow assay office stamp for imported goods.

Tom


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Tom Barraclough said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how they know it is definitely Glasgow and not a foreign hallmark? There's no thistle or lion for example :huh:
> ...


Thanks Tom


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

For infomation a lot of gold wristwatch cases were imported through Glasgow. This is because since the early part of the 20th centry it wasn't a particularly busy assay office. By then most silver and jewellery manufacturing had moved to Sheffield, Birmingham or London. The importers generally would have the cases sent directly to the assay office for forwarding on to the importer once marked. The delays were so significant [up to 12 weeks] lots of Birminghm silversmiths registered marks at Chester in a simular way.

By the way it's a hansome watch and those old Rolex movements have a loverly positive sounding tick.

Regards Steve


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies Guys....it does indeed tick away nicely and keeps good time.


----------

